# Overheating



## DavidM5 (Nov 22, 2020)

07 x3 3.0si reaches norm temp then will go to max instantly beeps once shows coolant indicator on dash for a moment loses all drivability power, turn of the car 5 mins the needle will suddenly drop back to normal, I did do the auto bleeding pump works fan and thermostat is good no leaks heat and ac works, anyone experience this


----------

